# how to do partial water changes



## James (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 2.5 gallon fish bowl and I was wondering how to do partial water changes, how do I get the water out? do I leave the fish in there? when I ad more water do I condition it before I put it in the bowl or what? 

thankyou


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

you can take the water out by scooping it with a small cup, or use a siphon or even turkey baster if you like.

yes you should leave the fish in the tank because it causes a ton of stress for the fish netting him out and back in again.
and you should condition the water before putting it back in (and if possible be sure its the same temp) remember to use only the amount of conditioner for the 25% ,or whatever, amount of water your going to put back in the tank.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Also, make sure the water you add back is within 2 degrees of the tank water- just feeling with your hand is not enough!

You should also be sure that there is absolutely NO soap residue on the cup you use. Generally it's best to soak and rinse one cup really well, and then designate that the "fish" cup and never use soap to clean it.


----------

